# trespasser!!! making me ill!!



## Browning382 (Jul 22, 2006)

>>>>>>>>>>>>busted>>>>>>>>>>Ok, we have around 800 acres leased and it is practically impossible to get on the land unless you use the gate on the front side of the property or the gate on the back.  We have an unknown person(s) that keeps making four wheeler trails around our back gate.  We have cut trees down, dug ditches, put up several "no trespassing" signs everytime we see evidence of a new trail around our gate.  I went down today and found where the person(s) had spent a little time making a new path around our gate again!!! I thought about trying to hide one of my trail cams at the back gate to try and catch the guy but worried they would see it and take my cam.  Any suggestions before I just set up camp and ambush?


----------



## RackNBeardOutdoors (Jul 22, 2006)

I wouldn't put a camera out, b/c then, you will probably be out of a couple hundred bucks. Depending on how far you live, or if you have afriend in the area to check on it is what I would base it on. I have the same problem right now, they must be riding at midnight, b/c I can't ever catch them.


----------



## dognducks (Jul 22, 2006)

its probaly just kids. i know when i was 13 and 14 it wasnt right but we used to ride on peoples property without even thinking about it. take a board and put a couple of nails face up under some grass  and pop there tires. that'll probaly teach them a lesson.


----------



## GeauxLSU (Jul 22, 2006)

Put up a cheap cam, well hidden, on daylight setting only (no flash) and get him.  
I'd be ill to.  People.....


----------



## Browning382 (Jul 23, 2006)

The land is only 30 min. from where I live and I been going at different times to catch him.  I thought about the nail idea but was worried they would trash my stands, camp ect......I'm goin down again this week and cut down several more large trees and put up some homemade no trespassin signs with attitude....  I got one cheap digital cam...wish me luck. What makes me mad is, they know I am trying to keep them out...they make a trail...I spend hours removing the trail and making it harder next time.. and the fact they go by more posted signs than at the ace hardware store.


----------



## FishingAddict (Jul 23, 2006)

don't do the nail thing.  Even if they are tresspasing- If for some reason they get hurt, they can sue the pants off you and win.

(yes, very wrong, but true)

Good luck, the cam sounds like a pretty good idea, excpet I would not know where in the heck to look for random people that it takes pics of.


The riders are probably coming at night. do something that makes your place look haunted.  or atleast a trip wire that sets somthing startling off.  That would be a riot to watch.


----------



## morris (Jul 23, 2006)

roofing nails scattered along trail.  they will pick them up with tire and when they get home will be thinking where did these come from


----------



## Browning382 (Jul 23, 2006)

FishingAddict said:
			
		

> Good luck, the cam sounds like a pretty good idea, excpet I would not know where in the heck to look for random people that it takes pics of.



there are about 6 houses off the main road from the back gate...more than likely the person lives close by....I will win this war


----------



## jason4445 (Jul 23, 2006)

The nail thing worked for me 25 years ago.  Two to four dirt bike types were riding the woods behind my house part on my land and part on someone else's.  Did not mind them being on the land so much as hearing these things roaring up and down the hill full throttle with no muffler.  Asked them one day not to come back which was ineffective.  So drove some 20 penny nails through a piece of 2 x 4, dug a trench across the trail, anchored the 2 x 4 in it and spread some dirt over it.  Next day four bikers where pushing their bikes home.  Went out that night and retrieved the nails.  They were back in a week, did the same, and that was the last I heard of them.


----------



## FireMedic (Jul 23, 2006)

man i hate that for you i understand that must really be annoying.. So do you know for a fact that its not the person that you lease the land from?? Just a thought... But all the ideas you guys came up with are good, some of them kinda scare me.. the nail thing, well thats not that bad but the fishing string thing...WOW... that sure could really cause bigger issues that you DONT wanna get into to.. Good luck..


----------



## butterbean7008 (Jul 23, 2006)

Only bad thing about the nails, is some folks don't take the hint and throw down a couple pounds of roofing simplex nails then you are buying tires or paying for repairs.


----------



## deermeat270 (Jul 23, 2006)

I used to be on a club with Hilton, he is on the message board here.  We had the same problem, but we kinda lucked out.  He contacted the local police department and had them come out to look around at what they were doing with the 4wheelers, riding through food plots, around our fences, etc.  Well just so happen that when they were walking the property guess who happen to ride the logging road toward them.  Thats right 3 kids all on 4wheelers, they turned and started to run, till the deputy yelled at them.  2 of them were under 16 and had to call their parents to come pick up their 4wheeler.  1 was 16 and was escorted home, the parents really didnt give a crap, but they were threatened with Criminal tresspass next time and we never saw them again.

Good luck, dont think we could have done anything unless they were caught red handed.

Deer


----------



## stev (Jul 23, 2006)

take a 2by4 and put some 16 p nails in it all the way through.take the board and bury in ground with nails up .keep nails barley visible.The 4 wheeler will get nail in the tires and guess what.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Jul 23, 2006)

Universal problem I guess...Had problems in Jones Co.
club, and now joined Heard Co. club, and 1st two work
days were spent cutting trees over 4 wheeler trails !!!!
Seems to be kids in Heard county, as we have seen them
riding dirt roads while we were there...


----------



## Torupduck (Jul 23, 2006)

Do not do the nail thing dude.  If someone gets hurt you will be the bad guy.  I would camp out there one night and try to catch them though.


----------



## Sharpshooter (Jul 23, 2006)

I would stay away from anything that could cause injury.
Call the local law and see if they will assist you. If you were to do something to injure one of these trespassers it could be a bad situation for you.


----------



## leroy (Jul 23, 2006)

On the nail thing as someone else said they could play that game to and cost you alot of tire repair. Have you talked with the local DNR.


----------



## MULE (Jul 23, 2006)

Spikes work better than nails. You don't have to worry about someone stepping on them. The kind at home depot that are the size of  you fingers. Leave two inches up, spray flat brown and cover with leaves. Works great.


----------



## BOWHUNTER! (Jul 23, 2006)

stev said:
			
		

> take a 2by4 and put some 16 p nails in it all the way through.take the board and bury in ground with nails up .keep nails barley visible.The 4 wheeler will get nail in the tires and guess what.



This worked like a charm for us. We tried all the alternatives first and it came down to the nails. What a great site to see the 2x4 all broken up the next time we went to the property.


----------



## Jkidd (Jul 23, 2006)

*DEFINATLY* don't do the Fishing line thing!!!!!! Here's a story for ya with the same senerio... Kid's tresspassing so farmer put a string of barbwire up about neck high... Kid rides through and wammy kid is decapitated.... This happened here about 10yrs ago here. Granted fishing string isn't barbwire but still it could cause some real damage.... 
The spike/nail thing can be turned around on you as all they got to do is come back with some and throw them in a mudhole that you can't go around and wammy you got a flat when you come back out from hunting...

Best thing to do is keep spending time there and catch them in person. 

Jason


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Jul 23, 2006)

Place a trail cam in a birdhouse, rabbit box etc. It has worked for Woodyites before. Resulted in a 3 time loser/crackhead getting 20 years in bigboy prison!

Also, I have tried the roofing nail route. We placed a 100 or s0 at the spot where the tresspasser was going around our gate. He left us a note telling us that it was quite effective and that it had indeed flattened 3 of his tires. He wished us "good luck" in finding the nails that he had scattered around our property.

Sure enough, over the next couple years we had flat tires several times from random roofing nails. "Live by the nail, die by the nail".


----------



## dale (Jul 23, 2006)

follow his tracks back to where he came from , if he rides on your property then take a ride on his


----------



## Browning382 (Jul 23, 2006)

I am going to do the trailcam route and put his picture (if he's not a kid) on my new homemade "no trespassing signs" at the gates.


----------



## Torupduck (Jul 23, 2006)

Browning382 said:
			
		

> I am going to do the trailcam route and put his picture (if he's not a kid) on my new homemade "no trespassing signs" at the gates.


Good idea.  I just think the nails would start a war.


----------



## Browning382 (Jul 23, 2006)

dale said:
			
		

> follow his tracks back to where he came from , if he rides on your property then take a ride on his



the back gate is on a old county gravel road that leads to other private property....there are only about 6 houses on the beginning of this road and none after you pass our gate.  I know its someone living in one of those houses....


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Jul 23, 2006)

Browning382 said:
			
		

> I am going to do the trailcam route and put his picture (if he's not a kid) on my new homemade "no trespassing signs" at the gates.



Take his picture, with the time and date if possible, to your county Sheriff. That's what we did and one of his Deputies recognized him and that was that! Caught red-handed and off to the hoosgow!

Just make sure you don't use a flash.


----------



## Cleankill47 (Jul 23, 2006)

First, I would suggest the trail cam in a birdbox idea. Make sure you have the flash off, as you won't need it since most people ride during the day. Then, only if that proves unsuccessful, would I plant some 16p nails in a 2X4, not thrown loose around the property, and make sure you bury the board so it won't be upturned. This will ensure that you know exactly how many nails there are, and their exact location. The best way to plant it would be directly across the trail they made to get around your gate, right in the path. And, if you want, you can plant a miniature nail board on each side, where you see the tracks left by the tires. 

I'm not suggesting that this is the best way, but it _is_ a way...

An alternative to hiding and hoping is the intimidation factor, where you could plant very visible nails in a buried board, and paint them aluminum, so as to make them very shiny and impossible to miss. You could also dig and disturb the soil in wide trenches along the length of the trail at fifteen-foot intervals to make it look as though you had planted several of the large nail boards, thereby discouraging further use of the trail. Good luck...


----------



## leroy (Jul 23, 2006)

have you talked with the DNR?


----------



## elfiii (Jul 23, 2006)

grrrrr!

Call the cops.


----------



## doe shooter (Jul 23, 2006)

You might be too far away to do this, but what we do is visit the property frequently. We only live about 15 miles from our club. At least two of us visit the property twice a week, making sure we tracks going into the gate. We also have another gate we can go out of so most of the time, we go in one and out the other. Trespassers see the one set of tracks and aren't sure if we are in the property or not.  Also, we stop at the country store just a mile or so from the property. We make sure we purchase something and let the people know, in a friendly way, we are down there. Eventually, the four wheelers stopped coming onto the property. By stopping at the store, we have also learned who hunts the property in the area and have met some really nice hunters. This has come in handy when a wounded deer crosses a hunting club line. Both clubs have helped track the wounded deer.


----------



## treedawg (Jul 23, 2006)

I think you guys are giving the local LEO's a little to much credit.

I've found them not interested in matters like this most of the time. 

You are not the property owner, you don't pay taxes etc.

They have nothing to lose or gain either way. A speeding ticket or better yet a DUI adds money to the till whereas trespassing etc only takes officers away from a job that produce revenue.

For the most part I've found local LEO's and the courts to have little interest in matters where I live, own property and pay unbelieveable taxes than I like to think about. 

TD


----------



## Son (Jul 23, 2006)

*what a challenge*

I like to catch' em. Some will stop when you holler for 'em, others will tear a hole in the fence getting out. Last two fourwheelers I caught had two folks on each. Should have seen 'em hit those mudholes. Bet they were a mess when they got home. All I did was step out of the woods. I must look very scary.


----------



## Browning382 (Jul 23, 2006)

treedawg said:
			
		

> I think you guys are giving the local LEO's a little to much credit.
> 
> I've found them not interested in matters like this most of the time.
> 
> ...



I will be going up in the morning to post 2 signs on each side of the new trail....I will also have a trailcam watchin goin in with pics of the sign and suspect and another cam on the main trail when he gets in.  I am a LEO and the reason I havent called the locals is 1) we are too far out for any real extra patrol of our property, 2)property crimes are almost always last on the list unless its happening in some type of pattern with a lot cost to the victim(s).

Also, no agency in the state of Georgia gets any money from any tickets or revenue it generates...it all goes back to the city or county...dui's cause death, speeding causes death...thats why they are so aggressively sought after and the state funds local agencies to do so.  I will id the person(s) myself and then give them to the locals on a platter and prosecute to the fullest....


----------



## jbarron (Jul 23, 2006)

Browing382, I'd still call the locals to explain your situation and get a report on file.  You need them on your side.  Who knows, they might have a hunch who’s doing the trespassing and get it stopped before your trailcam turns up missing.


----------



## roscoe p.coletrane (Jul 23, 2006)

Browning382 said:
			
		

> I will be going up in the morning to post 2 signs on each side of the new trail....I will also have a trailcam watchin goin in with pics of the sign and suspect and another cam on the main trail when he gets in.  I am a LEO and the reason I havent called the locals is 1) we are too far out for any real extra patrol of our property, 2)property crimes are almost always last on the list unless its happening in some type of pattern with a lot cost to the victim(s).
> 
> Also, no agency in the state of Georgia gets any money from any tickets or revenue it generates...it all goes back to the city or county...dui's cause death, speeding causes death...thats why they are so aggressively sought after and the state funds local agencies to do so.  I will id the person(s) myself and then give them to the locals on a platter and prosecute to the fullest....


  Amen fellow brother in blue


----------



## Browning382 (Jul 23, 2006)

jbarron said:
			
		

> Browing382, I'd still call the locals to explain your situation and get a report on file.  You need them on your side.  Who knows, they might have a hunch who’s doing the trespassing and get it stopped before your trailcam turns up missing.



they are on my side....I am one of them  
also, if the punk takes my cam...one more charge


----------



## Son (Jul 23, 2006)

*trespassers*

Trail camera, I once watched a place with a trail camera. But I put it about 25 feet up a pine looking down at about 45 degrees. Nobody ever saw it. It took pictures of several folks, and when the pictures were shown, they all ask. "Where was the camera?" I never told. Could be hidden even better in an oak. Being elevated a trail camera takes better pictures of bucks too, shows the racks better most of the time.


----------



## treedawg (Jul 23, 2006)

My post wasn't supposed to be a knock on LEO's.

They have a tough job and I know that better than most nonLEO's.

My Father retired after 35 yrs as a LEO.

For the most part the have better things to do than secure  anybodies hunting property unless they are a VIP.

That's just the way it is.

TD


----------



## rocket_dude_12321 (Jul 23, 2006)

going back to the fishing line thing... I was in Iraq for a year and was a gunner on a hummv and the insurgents would string fishing line neck high and would make some pretty nasty cuts on some of the gunners i know. I dont think thats a good idea...

daniel


----------



## kevozz (Jul 24, 2006)

I remember over in Alabama someone was killed when a landowner strung piano wire across a trail.  

I've seen a few posts from this thread deleted.  Remember folks, what you put into writing on the internet can come back to haunt you.


----------



## gadeerwoman (Jul 24, 2006)

If you go the nail route, I can guaranteee you are going to create even more problems. You can count on having the trespasses respond in kind and probably do even more damage to your camp. 
Get some rebar at Home Depot, paint the tops bright orange, and drive them way down in the ground so they can't be pulled up. Also put a couple no trespassing signs right where you are putting in the rebar. Having a talk with the local authorities may also help especially if you got at it with the intention of avoiding any trespasser getting hurt. If you contact the authorities in anger, chances are you are going to get nowhere fast. Keep a cool head. Install a hidden camera high up in a tree on day only mode. I suspect you have a bunch of kids out of school for the summer.


----------



## Browning382 (Jul 24, 2006)

treedawg said:
			
		

> For the most part they have better things to do than secure  anybodies hunting property unless they are a VIP.
> 
> That's just the way it is.
> 
> TD



that is 100% true TD, thats why I was explaining about property crimes and why they are so far down the list of priorities for LEO, unless your "somebody" or in an area that doesn't see much crime.  No disrespect taken.........


----------



## Browning382 (Jul 24, 2006)

The cam is out, we will see what happens.  I've calmed down a little since I made this post.  I kinda hope it's a kid, my main worry was some adult is coming on our property and snoopin around.  We having a lot of money in treestands, food plots and hidden cams all over the club.  A kid is more than likely just looking for a place to ride, an adult that purposely disregards your signs and efforts to keep him off is up to no good.  When I was growing up I was more afraid of what my dad would do to me if I was caught doing something wrong more than I was of being caught by LEO or someone else.        I guess thats the problem these days with some kids......


----------



## bradpatt03 (Jul 24, 2006)

Browning382 said:
			
		

> The cam is out, we will see what happens.  I've calmed down a little since I made this post.  I kinda hope it's a kid, my main worry was some adult is coming on our property and snoopin around.  We having a lot of money in treestands, food plots and hidden cams all over the club.  A kid is more than likely just looking for a place to ride, an adult that purposely disregards your signs and efforts to keep him off is up to no good.  When I was growing up I was more afraid of what my dad would do to me if I was caught doing something wrong more than I was of being caught by LEO or someone else.        I guess thats the problem these days with some kids......




good point...i can almost bet you that its just a group of kids who wanna ride...but when they get away with that they'll eventually move onto other things....such as snooping....i can gurantee you the nail thing wouldn't work...their parents would probably just pay for a new set of tires and they'd be back on the road in no time...

the intimidation factor will work EVERY TIME....


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Jul 24, 2006)

While you are not under any obligation to protect trespassers from "defects" in your land, you cannot act affirmatively to harm them.  The terms for such devices is "mantrap", and they have been prohibited since medievial times.

Trespassing and thievery are major aggravations, but usually they are just misdemeanors.  Some of the suggestions posted in this thread would be felonies, and would be prosecuted in practically every county in the state.


----------



## jcarter (Jul 24, 2006)

a tiger pit 12 feet deep with vertical sides and pointed bamboo in the bottom. then just come back and fill in the hole with them in it...problem solved.


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER (Jul 24, 2006)

nails in the trails work!!  I used to do this on my own property back in Upstate NY.  When i joined the Army after 9/11 , i put my crazy cousin in charge of my property and in one year everyone left it alone...no riding and no tresspassing.  Seems that a couple of guys he knows went to the local diner and spread a rumor that they were all shot at on my property, when in fact they didn't, my crazy cousin asked them to spread it and since then everyone is to dang afraid to trespass for fear of being shot off their quads...but as i said, before the nail thing in the road worked great and even led to the arrest of a few trespassers.  Can't really sue you if they are arrested for trespassing.  Just make sure that you have them arrested and do not just let them off with a freaking warning.  All to often people  turn into softies and do nto prosecute.  Be firm and hard about it and stick to your word..."Violators will be prosecuted to the fullest extent of the law!!"


----------



## PChunter (Jul 24, 2006)

I just tried to fix the same problem on saturday.  I took about 30yrds of airline grade cable and connected to the surronding trees, and ran it 8 times across the trail.  Then I took caution tape  and ran it about 20ft in front of the cable across the trail 4 0r 5 times. Then I threw out nails in the trail between the caution tape and the cable in plane view. So, in my opinion if they are determined enough to go through the caution tape and try to get around the cable, they deserve the flat tires.  Like many others, it really doesn't bother me that they ride on the land during to off season, but if I put my money into food plots and stands then I like to keep them like I put them. just my opinion.


----------



## Gadget (Jul 24, 2006)

jcarter said:
			
		

> a tiger pit 12 feet deep with vertical sides and pointed bamboo in the bottom. then just come back and fill in the hole with them in it...problem solved.




 yeah that would be good.................. for 25 to life



Why havn't you gone and knocked on the doors if you think you know what houses this person is comming from? you might be able to talk to the parents and solve you problem.


----------



## short stop (Jul 24, 2006)

Like others have said - do the spiked board thing and your asking to get  1-800 lAW-SUIT . Lease the land and  boooby trap it and your liable to lose  your lease if someone  gets hurt .
 I  leased a big tract by  the river  down my way -- when the weekend came  ,I got my 400 acres   pounded by  4 wheelers . I couldnt put up enuf trees or barb wire , and signs .  I'd catch'em   every now and then  90%  of them were  local kids . I lived in the area  as well and rode the same power and underground cable lines  when I was a kid .Trust me  theres no stopping a kid  with a 4 wheeler . I  made a pack with 'em that they could ride  in summer but not in Deer Season  or Turkey season  or its  911 .''No problem '' They knew me  and  said they would call if  anything ever looked outa place while I wasnt around . I never had a stand  stolen   or had any problems from that day on . Kids will be kids    -best of luck  , I been there


----------



## jcarter (Jul 24, 2006)

Gadget said:
			
		

> yeah that would be good.................. for 25 to life
> 
> 
> 
> Why havn't you gone and knocked on the doors if you think you know what houses this person is comming from? you might be able to talk to the parents and solve you problem.


ooops...i forgot my little emoticon to let everyone know i was just joking.   let em ride. if they are not going off the roads and making trails through the woods, its all good.


----------



## patchestc (Jul 24, 2006)

make some signs that say "smile you're on camera", but
no real cameras.  it'll drive 'em nuts.


----------



## CAL (Jul 24, 2006)

This worked for me.I had a good idea who was trespassing also but couldn't prove it.I went to his house and asked him to help me catch the trespasser.I knew someone was trespassing but I couldn't catch him.If he would help me catch them I would set him up because I intended to prosecute whoever it was as soon as I caught them.Thanked him and that was the end of it.To my knowledge,he never went back on the property!If you think someone that lives close is doing it just go to each house and leave the message.They will get it!

If you booby trap the place,you could get the wrong one.As Jeff Young said,they could turn the tide and it might be rough before it is over.I have a friend that booby trapped his place and he made some lifetime enemies over nothing.


----------



## Davexx1 (Jul 26, 2006)

B3

This is an all too common problem for leasers.

Put your tracking skills to work and try to back track the 4 wheeler and find where it came from.  Even if coming off a paved road you can check all dirt roads and drive ways back up the road and usually find some evidense of someone riding the 4 wheeler in/out of a home or road.

If/when you do find where the 4 wheeler is coming from what you do then is debatable.  If it is kids, talking to their parents may stop the problem.  If adults, it is a more complicated affair.

I would call the law and report each time you find evidense of tresspass.  Get it on record for your protection.

A trail camera set up without flash would be effective if it can be hidden and not detected.

It sounds as if the tresspasser is determined to enter your property in spite of your efforts to keep him/her out.  Why?  Is he/she hunting or just joying riding?

It sounds like they may know their way around your property well so it could be a past owner or leaser but I would bet it is a local person that lives nearby.

Good luck.

Dave


----------



## beginnersluck (Jul 26, 2006)

FishingAddict said:
			
		

> don't do the nail thing.  Even if they are tresspasing- If for some reason they get hurt, they can sue the pants off you and win.




Here's my take...I fully understand the liability associated with this, but what is the difference between that and a barbed wire fence...or even the private homes or business with the spike strips in the driveway???  I would  never do the nail thing...but to me, legally, it doesn't make sense.  They may claim that you are intentionally causing harm to  the person or the person's property that  you are trying to keep out.  But what about the person that is tresspassing on your property...are they not doing the same???

In all honesty, your best bet is to just wait them out and let them get on your property, then call the police and have them there for when you encounter the tresspassers.  This is the safest way to do it legally!


----------



## JR (Jul 26, 2006)

beginnersluck said:
			
		

> Here's my take...I fully understand the liability associated with this, but what is the difference between that and a barbed wire fence...or even the private homes or business with the spike strips in the driveway???  They may claim that you are intentionally causing harm to  the person or the person's property that  you are trying to keep out.  But what about the person that is tresspassing on your property...are they not doing the same???



Unfortunately Beginner, that is the law... Do you know if someone (especially a child) is on your property, let's say out in your yard, and he/she is tresspassing, and steps in a hole and breaks a leg, you ARE legally liable for his/her loss.  I'm not sure where the liability falls, since your not the legal landowner of a lease, but if the nails cause bodily injury to someone, you, as the leasee, could be found liable... Stinks doesn't it?  But have seen lawsuits won where the landowner wasn't really 'at fault' or didn't have 'contributing neglegence', but was still found quilty even though someone was tresspassing (again, especially with kids, and I think a 'child' is still considered that up till age 16 in GA.)... Although I'm not really sure about causing 'property damage' to the 4-wheelers, though I imagine, that would only hurt the kids feelings, and possibly deter their actions...

Good luck with this!


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Jul 26, 2006)

> .I fully understand the liability associated with this, but what is the difference between that and a barbed wire fence.



A barbed wired fence is a visible and known hazard.



> .or even the private homes or business with the spike strips in the driveway???



They have plenty or warning signs about the existence of the spike strips and what they will do if you drive over them.  Likewise if you want to put out nail strips with numerous large warning signs, go ahead and do so.


----------



## dbone (Jul 26, 2006)

GeauxLSU said:
			
		

> Put up a cheap cam, well hidden, on daylight setting only (no flash) and get him.
> I'd be ill to.  People.....




Phils got this one right , Don't put the cam at the gate , place it a piece down his trail and put it high in a tree aiming down , and get em !!


----------



## DYI hunting (Jul 26, 2006)

Know any decent welders?  Have them weld you a trail cam security box out of 1/4 inch steel plate.  You will need to pad the inside and cut out for the sensor and lens.  Weld short two heavy duty chains to the box that you can wrap around the tree and lock together.

Then go down to Walmart and pickup one of those cheap cameras that are under $100.

Put it up near the gate preferably where any of the trails the trespasser have came down intersect.  Camo it.   Then put a tree or something else to funnel the trespasser right in front of the camera, preferably something they might make him get off his ATV and move.

If he does take the camera, he will have a heck of a time getting it.  If he gets his picture snapped, he may be able to damage the camera through the holes in the steel, but shouldn't be able to destroy the pictures.


----------



## HighCotton (Jul 26, 2006)

*Do It ....*

Kids will be kids... but that don't make it right.  Absolutely don't do the nail or fish line thing.  That's dangerous and just plain stupid.  

If they're coming in there at night, the trail cam idea won't work b/c the flash is going to clue them to what's happening.  If it's during the day, yea the idea of putting it down the trail somewhere and where they can't see it is a good idea.  

Chances are, if it's kids, they live close by.  Why not just make a few home visits around the area on Saturday and introduce yourself to their parents.   Tell them your problem and ask them to help control it if it's their kids or someone they know.  Hope the parents care enough to talk to their kids (unfortunately many don't and are worse than the kids... the acorn never falls far from the tree).  Otherwise, get the county police involved.

HC


----------



## holadude (Jul 27, 2006)

Put some money on the ground where the camera shoots.  That way, they'll be too distracted to notice the camera.


----------



## thegaduck (Jul 27, 2006)

we had two coolers taken from the back of our trucks one night a couple of years ago while we were in the cabin asleep. we put up flyers at local store with a reward. worked. the guy went to jail. haven't had any trouble since.


----------



## GeauxLSU (Jul 27, 2006)

thegaduck said:
			
		

> we had two coolers taken from the back of our trucks one night a couple of years ago while we were in the cabin asleep.


Now just think about that for a second.  You go into a hunting camp, where you KNOW for a FACT people are armed and you steal out of their trucks?!?!    
That boy was a special kind of dumb....


----------



## thegaduck (Jul 28, 2006)

*coolers*

agreed, not very bright. made two trips. his own cousin turned him in. we all chipped in on the reward and it paid off. left a stihl weed eater outside on the woodpile last year for three weeks. didn't miss it until i got home. still there . had to make an extra trip to sparta for the hearing. good feeling to see them put the cuffs on and take him to jail.


----------



## thegaduck (Jul 28, 2006)

club next to us caught a guy on camera breaking in. he had put a camera in a bird box, trying to photo a hummingbird. got a buzzard instead. he got 15 years. if you take them to court they will pay.


----------



## Browning382 (Jul 28, 2006)

went to check my cam today....no pics except a few turkey  ...I didnt see any new sign of the atv coming on the property as of yet but the cam is in a perfect spot to get'em.   We will see......


----------



## bconaway (Jul 28, 2006)

*Lol!*

  After reading all these post I am staying off your property!


Seriously, my boat died one time and I had to walk through some wooded property to get to a road, maybe half a mile.  It was obvioulsy a hunting club off the broad river.  I sure am glad that hey were not having the same problem... Nails, trip wires, TIGER TRAPS...  what the bigtoe!  Let's just go straight to the Nuclear option and get this problem solved once and for all.  I am however sympathetic as I have been there too.  We had kids running dirt bikes all over the place in Heard County DURING GUN SEASON after we had asked them not to.  Good Luck


----------



## BIGABOW (Jul 28, 2006)

is putting 3 or more rows of barbed wire 
across the ENTIRE front of the property 
line not an option ?


----------



## finless brown (Jul 28, 2006)

I hate the 4-wheelers. We have a mess of 'em that show up on our land every weekend. I wish I could shoot the little you-know-what-ers.    

Woudl it be against the law to hunt them with a paintball gun? How bout using paint balls filled with acid?


----------



## Browning382 (Jul 29, 2006)

BIGABOW said:
			
		

> is putting 3 or more rows of barbed wire
> across the ENTIRE front of the property
> line not an option ?



we are going to run barbed wire in a week or so......It just makes me ill that we have to spend all this time and money keeping someone who knows he's not wanted,    off the property.


----------



## Browning382 (Jul 31, 2006)

BUSTED!!!!!!!!   we went to the club today and guess who showed up?  My friend, my buddy, my pal the atv bandit !!! He lived just down the road and looked like a deer in head lights when he saw us.....he was at the back gate.  I started walking toward him pretty fast to try and talk to him, but I forgot I had my pistola on my side and he decided not to wait around.    I was wondering why he was smiling at me then the grin suddenly went to a fear and life flashing before his eyes "look".   Well, he sped away and I located a few teenagers down the road who knew him.....I gave them a few messages to give to the guy and I'm sure they will remember for themselves as well, but I am 100% positive we will not see him or anyone else around there going around the gate.   

We went ahead and ran several rows of barb wire and posted several of my personally made trespassin signs with attitude.  I think now tho that we could take down the gate, all the barb wire and signs and put a welcome sign on the atv trail and they still would not come on the property      

fyi......I called a fellow LEO from the county we were in and told him to put it on paper for me just in case


----------



## Count Down (Jul 31, 2006)

Outstanding...! Congrats..I know you feel better to put a face of fear with the tracks that dude has been making!


----------



## gadeerwoman (Jul 31, 2006)

Hope it turns out the way you want, but I wouldn't count on it ending this easily. Stupid people just can't take obvious hints sometimes so chances are he'll be back again at some point.


----------



## Gadget (Jul 31, 2006)

gadeerwoman said:
			
		

> Hope it turns out the way you want, but I wouldn't count on it ending this easily. Stupid people just can't take obvious hints sometimes so chances are he'll be back again at some point.




I agree. If you know who he is and where he lives, why would you not have the local sheriff pay him a visit?

I wouldn't be satisfied with just seeing him.


----------



## elfiii (Jul 31, 2006)

Call the cops and sic 'em on him. Its' the only way you will get results.


----------



## Browning382 (Jul 31, 2006)

Gadget said:
			
		

> I agree. If you know who he is and where he lives, why would you not have the local sheriff pay him a visit?
> 
> I wouldn't be satisfied with just seeing him.



I spoke to the president of the club today, he called the land owner and he is going to press charges.  I was told the owner was furious and actually knew who the guy was and a warning was not sufficient.


----------



## Torupduck (Jul 31, 2006)




----------



## Hntr130 (Aug 1, 2006)

What county is your club in?  I live close to dalton and may be able to get you some more assistance with the problem.


Happy Huntin'


----------



## Browning382 (Aug 1, 2006)

Hntr130 said:
			
		

> What county is your club in?  I live close to dalton and may be able to get you some more assistance with the problem.
> 
> 
> Happy Huntin'



Chattooga Co....I've never met the actual owner of the property and I never knew till now that he lives close by.  He is going to assist us in watching the property and all the members are gonna have stickers on their vehicles to verify their supposed to be there.


----------



## GeauxLSU (Aug 1, 2006)

Browning382 said:
			
		

> I spoke to the president of the club today, he called the land owner and he is going to press charges.  I was told the owner was furious and actually knew who the guy was and a warning was not sufficient.


----------



## capt stan (Aug 1, 2006)

Go get some pepper spray and set it up on the trails with a trip wire  

Sorry that's the ol'  CAV trooper  comming out of me


----------



## DoeMaster (Aug 3, 2006)

*Trespassing*

Be careful.  You might win a few battles, but you'll probably lose the war.  If you like confrontation.....have fun.  Personally, I think it makes my recreational time too streesful.  It sounds to me like your uninvited guest are just riding 4-wheelers on the property when your not around.  Make them mad....and be prepared for more serious problems.


----------

